# AC20 or AC30 for 10g?



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys

I currently have a 10g top fin starter kit tank running the top fin power filter 10 it came with in addition to a sponge filter I added to increase filtration. I've been meaning to upgrade the top fin power filter as I know it's not the best, and am finally deciding between an aquaclear 20 or 30. I know the 20 will suffice and is probably more than enough for a 10g plus the sponge, but I like the idea of being overfiltered with the ac30. I currently have a few pygmy cories and RCS, and am planning on getting a small school of mosquito rasboras from april, so I'll be quite fully stocked. My concern is that the flow of the ac30 even at it's lowest setting might be too strong for the rasboras. I also don't know if the ac30 will fit in the pre-cut hole of the top fin hood (not the one with perforated cut outs, it's already actually cut), so if anybody has experience with that too, I'm all ears.

What are your thoughts? Ac20 or 30?

TIA


----------



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

I think id go with AC30. If you were ever to upgrade tanks your AC30 could be compatible with the new tank. If the flow is too strong you can alway make a diffuser with a plastic cup/bottle. Regarding the lid, you can cut a hole if necessary. I cut a hole into my top fin lid, it wasn't too hard!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a 20 on at first, but quickly replaced it with a 30. Even the 30 doesn't seem quite strong enough, but a 50 would certainly be too much.


----------



## Kaoss (May 31, 2013)

I have an AC20 and AC70 on my planted 10g with a custom diffuser cut from a plastic water bottle so the water flows from the AC70 primarily only at the surface instead of blasting through the water. If you're having difficulties with the flow being too strong, there's always the option of fabricating something to divert the flow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you everyone!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

